# Dateline's article on why contraceptives developed in U.S. not available here.



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

It was on tonite's NBC Dateline. For those interested, it gives a little more insight about why certain meds. are not found in the U.S. that are available in other countries. I don't really like the diabetes and color television comparisons, but otherwise it's interesting. http://www.msnbc.com/news/498508.asp (I tried to copy and paste a portion of it, but all it did was paste the URL)


----------



## Mike NoLomotil (Jun 6, 2000)

________________________________________I tried to copy and paste a portion of it, but all it did was paste the URL) ________________________________________Can't have the contraceptives, can't even have the article. Now THAT's restrictive.MNL


----------



## moldie (Sep 25, 1999)

Now that's a point that they didn't discuss Mike.







Actually, I don't think MSNBC wants you doing that, but prefer you to come to their site, or otherwise they may have let me copy and paste the entire article. I didn't try that method with this one, but I was able to cut and paste portions of other articles before from sites. If you scroll down to around the EZ-ON, you can get to the meat of it. That's the part I was going to cut and paste. Perhaps I was a little too descript in the way I just phrased that, which could explain why they wouldn't let me do that fearing I would take it out of context. Perhaps too, why some of these methods aren't allowed in the U.S. yet. After all, cutting and pasting is a drastic contraceptive method.


----------

